# F30 328d MAP sensor location



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

I clean the MAP sensor on my truck on a regular basis(takes about 5 minutes), and while cleaning it today I realized I have never cleaned the one on my car. Does anyone know where it is located and/or has any info on cleaning it for a 2014 F30 328d.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

*B2014. Charging Pressure Sensor.*

https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/f30-328d-lim/EX4lD5hz


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

Thank you Sir! I will try and clean it this weekend and post some pics.

Cleaning the MAP sensor was added to our routine maintenance of all of the diesel vehicles in our 500+ truck fleet nationwide several years ago due to how much of an effect it has on the vehicles performance and fuel economy. Most diesel MAP sensors are close to the EGR valve and is constantly being bombarded with exhaust soot causing it to become clogged. When it is clogged, it responds much slower to pressure changes and/or reads the wrong pressure than actual causing the engine to inject the wrong amount of fuel for the load. We have also found that it caused misfires in very bad cases where the fueling is way off with no codes.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

*Note that I did not find nor specify the location of a 328d MAP*

Note that I did not find nor specify the location of a 328d MAP.

I do not believe that the 328d or the 35d have "Manifold Absolute Pressure" MAP sensors.


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

It has to have a MAP sensor since it is a computer controlled common rail turbocharged diesel. That is one of the parameters the engine control module uses to know how much fuel to inject. Every common rail turbocharged diesel I have ever seen has had a MAP sensor to measure pressure after the intercooler along with a MAF sensor before the intercooler. Come to think of it, every EFI turbocharged gas engine I have ever seen has a MAP sensor as well.

Found some more info on where it from this AFE tuner install module.

AFE Scorcher install manual


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

According to BMW of South Atlanta, all 2014+ 328d, 535d, and 740ld use MAP sensor part number 13-62-7-804-742.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

alacey said:


> According to BMW of South Atlanta, all 2014+ 328d, 535d, and 740ld use MAP sensor part number 13-62-7-804-742.


LOL. Yeah, that's cuz they wanted to sell you what you asked about. NEVER believe a salesman. Sorry I wasted my time on Lacey.
Next time I'll think, "Hmm, that's an interesting question, why don't I know such an easy answer? And then keep it to myself!" NewTIS has lists of all factory installed sensors for most platforms, but ya gotta look for the correct designation.

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/partxref?q=13-62-7-804-742
*13627804742
Sensor, charge-air pressure*
Part 13627804742 was found on the following vehicles:
1' E81 ***8195; (02/2006 - 12/2011)
1' E87 LCI ***8195; (01/2006 - 06/2011)
1' E88 ***8195; (09/2007 - 10/2013)
1' E82 ***8195; (11/2006 - 10/2013)
1' F20 ***8195; (07/2010 - 02/2015)
1' F20 LCI ***8195; (10/2014 - 05/2015)
1' F21 ***8195; (07/2010 - 02/2015)
1' F21 LCI ***8195; (10/2014 - 05/2015)
2' F22 ***8195; (10/2012 - 06/2015)
3' E90 ***8195; (02/2007 - 09/2008)
3' E90 LCI ***8195; (07/2007 - 12/2011)
3' E91 ***8195; (02/2007 - 08/2008)
3' E91 LCI ***8195; (07/2007 - 05/2012)
3' E92 ***8195; (06/2005 - 02/2010)
3' E92 LCI ***8195; (11/2008 - 06/2013)
3' E93 ***8195; (09/2007 - 02/2010)
3' E93 LCI ***8195; (11/2008 - 10/2013)
3' F30 ***8195; (03/2011 - 07/2015)
3' F30 LCI ***8195; (10/2014 - 10/2018)
3' F31 ***8195; (07/2011 - 07/2015)
3' F31 LCI ***8195; (10/2014 - 02/2019)
3' F34 GT ***8195; (07/2012 - 06/2016)
3' F34 GT LCI ***8195; (11/2015 - 02/2019)
4' F32 ***8195; (11/2012 - 02/2017)
4' F33 ***8195; (03/2013 - 02/2017)
4' F36 Gran Coupé ***8195; (07/2013 - 02/2017)
5' E60 LCI ***8195; (04/2006 - 12/2009)
5' E61 LCI ***8195; (04/2006 - 05/2010)
5' F07 GT ***8195; (09/2008 - 06/2013)
5' F07 GT LCI ***8195; (08/2012 - 02/2017)
5' F10 ***8195; (01/2009 - 06/2013)
5' F10 LCI ***8195; (08/2012 - 10/2016)
5' F11 ***8195; (01/2009 - 06/2013)
5' F11 LCI ***8195; (08/2012 - 02/2017)
6' F06 Gran Coupé ***8195; (05/2011 - 02/2015)
6' F06 Gran Coupé LCI ***8195; (05/2014 - 06/2018)
6' F12 ***8195; (01/2010 - 02/2015)
6' F12 LCI ***8195; (05/2014 - 05/2018)
6' F13 ***8195; (04/2010 - 02/2015)
6' F13 LCI ***8195; (05/2014 - 10/2017)
7' F01 ***8195; (09/2007 - 06/2012)
7' F01 LCI ***8195; (05/2011 - 05/2015)
7' F02 ***8195; (09/2007 - 06/2012)
7' F02 LCI ***8195; (05/2011 - 05/2015)
X1 E84 ***8195; (09/2008 - 06/2015)
X3 E83 LCI ***8195; (11/2006 - 08/2010)
X3 F25 ***8195; (06/2009 - 08/2017)
X4 F26 ***8195; (05/2013 - 03/2018)
X5 E70 LCI ***8195; (04/2009 - 06/2013)
X5 F15 ***8195; (08/2012 - 06/2018)
X6 E71 ***8195; (04/2009 - 06/2014)
X6 F16 ***8195; (09/2013 - 02/2019)
MINI R56 LCI ***8195; (05/2009 - 11/2013)
MINI Clubman R55 LCI ***8195; (04/2009 - 06/2014)
MINI Cabrio R57 LCI ***8195; (05/2009 - 05/2015)
MINI Coupé R58 ***8195; (12/2010 - 05/2015)
MINI Roadster R59 ***8195; (01/2011 - 04/2015)
MINI Countryman R60 ***8195; (01/2010 - 10/2016)
MINI Paceman R61 ***8195; (03/2012 - 09/2016)


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

Their term of charge air(a.k.a turbocharged) pressure sensor and a MAP sensor are the same thing. It basically reads how much load (pressure) the engine is under to know how much fuel to inject which is required in a computer controlled fuel system.

I feel sorry for you that you feel that your wasted time.


----------



## robnitro (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeah, only difference is that in gas cars the map sensor can read vacuum.

Kudos to your preventative maintenance of cleaning it. Mine was so caked with soot at 105k when I got the x5, I was amazed that it still worked!


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

Cleaned out the MAP sensor this morning. Man was it filthy. The oil on my fingers was from the sensor. Sprayed the inside with electrical cleaner and a bunch of black gunk came out. Took about 5 minutes tops. Uses a #30 torx head. 

I took it down the road and the acceleration shudder I had when pressing the throttle 25-35% at around 1,700 rpm at highway speeds was gone. This has been annoying me for a while now. Made multiple attempts to recreate the shudder (which could easily be replicated before) to no avail. In hindsight I should have known to look at this sensor sooner for this issue since it only did it at certain loads(pressures) and this sensor is responsible for giving the ECM load information.


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

First full tank after cleaning the MAP sensor. Computer said 49.5 mpg. Hand calculated was 48.2 mpg. Used Eco-pro with the coasting feature and start/stop turned off. Previous best in the same driving conditions was 46.6 mpg hand calculated.

I can't contribute all of this to the MAP sensor versus my past several fill ups since last December. Based on the increase I have seen in my truck versus the past several tanks, I believe this is also the first full tank of summer diesel as well. Refineries go down around March here for maintenance and change over to summer blends so it takes a while to finally get distributed to all the stations. They change over to winter blends around October.


----------



## Markbat49 (Mar 11, 2021)

I can't find my map sensor, anyone got a d diagram as to where it is. Thanks


----------

